# Bobcats 79, Nets 68



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Just when you thought nobody could match the Charlotte Bobcats' offensive ineptitude, the New Jersey Nets one-upped them. Try more than 10 minutes without a point and nearly 11 1/2 without a field goal. Add in another key injury and another deflating loss and the Nets' season is already in a freefall. Gerald Wallace had 24 points and a career-high 20 rebounds and the Bobcats - the NBA's lowest-scoring team - overcame their horrible first half by being just a little better with the ball than the winless Nets in their 79-68 victory on Monday.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10312924/Yi-injures-knee-in-ugly-Nets-loss


----------

